# DBX RTA-M Calibration curve?



## TheaterFan

Hi Guys,

I ordered an EMC8000 from Musician's Friend only to be told after the order was placed it is out of stock until Sept 30th. I want to do some calibrating this weekend, but can find no EMC8000 locally.

I can however, find a RTA-M by DBX, but have no calibration data for it. Does anyone have such data? I have seen a graph, but that's pretty inexact.

Thanks.


----------



## TheaterFan

Never mind, guys. I have found the attached data.


----------



## bradp

thank you! 

for finding the cal file for this mic!
b


----------



## astillstone

I have a question how to use this calibration file? I had set up a test system as below: sound cardreSonus FireStudio Mobile; Measurement Microphone: dbx RTA-M ; Software: EASERA Systune V1.2.6


----------



## Phillips

TheaterFan said:


> Never mind, guys. I have found the attached data.



Is this file for your individual mic or a general file you found on a website?

Generally you need a individual calibration file for your mic, especially if you are going to EQ according to the measurements.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

What Phillips said. That said...



astillstone said:


> I have a question how to use this calibration file?


It’s as easy as saving it to your computer, then loading it into REW under the Settings box, Mic/Meter tab.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## phunktek

TheaterFan said:


> Never mind, guys. I have found the attached data.


Thank you for locating this file! ;-}


----------

